# Document security



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What do people generally do with all those documents you need to carry with you - trust that they will be safe in their hideaway in the mh or carry them around with you? Maybe a combination of both?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tony,

I am paranoid (but organised), therefore we only keep copies in the van. Copies are not any good to anyone else. (I hope).

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

i bought a small safe and bolted it down under the sofa, It will not stop a determined thief but should be ok otherwise.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I don't believe copies are legally valid especially abroad. 8O


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

If abroad, we would keep important documents with us. The only other option is to hide them, but if the van is stolen..... I am now going to have sleepless nights over this one!

Sharon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Passports and driving licences come with us the rest is in a secret (?) hidey-hole in the van. I guess we'll also add E111 cards to this now.

We also have multiple copies of useful phone numbers and reference numbers ( ferry company and booking reference, passport office and passport numbers, bank and account details etc) in my handbag and in the van.

No point in losing sleep over it. There is always a solution if the whole lot is stolen. It might be a pain and take up valuable holiday time but it would not be the end of the world.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I must admit that on my previous European trips I've tended to carry most/all with me but it really is a pain. I guess the inconvenience of having a bum bag type thing strapped to your waist all the time is offset by the hassle of replacing those documents if they were nicked from /with the van.
Someone out there must have a smart solution to this.

Not sure what use copies are, if any?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Difficult decision, on balance we decided to keep documents in the van and only take out cards and money as required.. 

We don't hide everything in the same place but no doubt the crooks know all the 'secret' places anyway.. 

A small hidden safe sounds like a good idea Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> bum bag type thing strapped to your waist


 :lol: Why they call them Bum bags when more often than not they are worn like a Sporran. :lol: However. We do use them but hide away the important documents including even the Deeds to our main house.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Why they call them Bum bags when more often than not they are worn like a Sporran.


That's it - you've cracked it - Sporrans!!!!!

I'm onto Google now!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

tonyt said:


> [
> 
> That's it - you've cracked it - Sporrans!!!!!
> 
> I'm onto Google now!


We cracked this years ago ... :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Here you go Tony!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-Leather...5423229535QQcategoryZ1060QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sharon


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> That's it - you've cracked it - Sporrans!!!!!


 :lol: Sorry. In Spain. The comedians refer to them as C*** Bags. :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> Sorry. In Spain. The comedians refer to them as C*** Bags. :lol:


And in the States ... Fanny pouches


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I thought you could only put money into a sporran, never seen a scotsman take any out :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> I thought you could only put money into a sporran, never a scotsman take any out :lol: :lol:
> 
> Olley


Thats why they are sooooo safe :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I would consider using a Sporran except for one thing - what do I do with a couple of dozen assorted underpants?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Well I would consider using a Sporran except for one thing - what do I do with a couple of dozen assorted underpants?


 :lol: Use them to polish the Motorhome. :lol:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We've bought a safe from Homebase, it will be bolted to the floor.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

2point said:


> We've bought a safe from Homebase, it will be bolted to the floor.


 8O One person we met who said they had been robbed. Said that the robber's took the Safe (bolted to the floor?) along with laptop, money, keys, etc, etc. 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Once met a well-seasoned traveller who likes to make up a package of photocopies of all documents, a comprehensive contacts list and even a spare credit card - he leaves this with a friend who will mail it Poste Restante if requested. So, if he loses absolutely everything, one phone call will at least bring him some dosh and contact numbers. 
I guess you could make up a more extensive emergency kit to suit your own requirements.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 2point said:
> 
> 
> > We've bought a safe from Homebase, it will be bolted to the floor.
> ...


Excellent.

Myb insurance will cover me for taking the utmost care of my valuables.

Perhaps if i'd left left them in my glovebox they would be quite so cooperative when/if made a claim.

Sorry but I'm makeing the effort to make myself secure, if we get robbed then so be it. We have tried our best and will be compensated for it.

I don't pay insurance for the sake of it, I take responsibility and will demand appropritate action.

Negative thoughts and acions are for losers.


----------

